# Taking a study break



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Man I hate test got a big test coming up thursday afternoon for work if I pass it I get to keep getting my 6 month raises if I dont I have to wait thirty days and try it again THIS SUCKS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck! :rockn:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

This electrical stuff is hard for me all the single letters and keeping them striaght on witch letter is what and when i pass the test then I have to do a hands on and wire up a three wire control circuit test three motors find out whats wrong with them and trouble shoot 4 motor starters


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds complicated.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah it is a little but the brute needs a new pair of shoes and the raise I will get just for passing it is like 1 dollar and hour at first and up 5 dollars and hour in 2 year got to get some of that money and after 2 years I will be topped out on pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

That's what i'm talking about......GO for it man, good luck!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, you sound stressed.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep Its a two part test I got to pass this or I have to wait thirty days to take the test again and if dont pass the the hands on I have to wait 6 months Thanks all


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What do you mean "if I don't pass it"? Of course you will ! :arms:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

So how'd it go.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I passed the the first part next week I do the hands on part last night I put the new axle in the brute and drank few beers a little hungover this morning LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

See! Told ya!

Congrats :WAYV:


----------

